# Basic screen door vs full storm door.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope I'm posting this in the right section since it is part of a remodel. I just finished reading reccommendations for a Larson storm door in another thread so that is definately a consideration. Some of you are aware that I just had a Therma Tru exterior door installed opening onto a covered porch. 

Now I am wondering if a full framed storm door for 300 isn't overkill. I have seen basic wood screen doors for sale for 55 at HD which include the hardware. They also sell PVC doors for a little more. Here's the real question. How much of a hassle is it going to be to install a basic hinged screen door in the existing doors frame? Is it going to be less of a headache in the short term to buy a unit already framed?

It's hard to see in the picture, but there is a storm door extension between the door and side light.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

IMO the problem with buying a door that might not last very long is when you have to replace one right after the other, each one is going to leave screw holes in the frame. After a while it starts looking bad. 

I don't think spending $300 on a good quality door is overkill. Lowe's and Home Depot say they will beat the competitors prices. Talk back and forth between them until you get the lowest price on the best door. If they have the same name brands that is.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

No other thoughts on this? This is what I had in mind http://www.homedepot.com/Doors-Wind...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 Is it a hassle to hang one of these in the existing frame?


----------



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Jim F,
A full storm door really isn't needed on your very nice new fiberglass door. It's actually not recommended to have a glass storm door over a fiberglass door. The fiberglass doors and glass are so well insulating that heat gets trapped in between the storm door and entry door and can reach temperatures up to 300 degrees.

In your case that wouldn't happen because it's on a covered porch, but still good to know. I would go with a vinyl screen door. The wood ones don't tend to last too long and don't look as nice. Plus the vinyl ones don't need to be painted or stained. 

To argue against my recommendation a storm door seals a lot better and will last and look better than a screen door. You would just have to get one that is easily vented. Maybe one where the screen slides down so you can have it open a little all year around. Either way your door looks great. Good Luck.-Gregg


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't ever be putting the glass in anyway. I'm really just looking for a screen door for the warmer months to ventilate. An ideal setup there I think would be a screen door that can just be removed when not needed requiring one less door to open in the winter season.

Mostly I was wondering how much of a hassle it would be to manually hang a screen door on hinges that is not already prehung in a frame.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't see you hanging any door on that setup. The projections and clearances are all wrong.
Ron


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> I don't see you hanging any door on that setup. The projections and clearances are all wrong.
> Ron


Not sure I understand. It has a storm door extender. The screen should meet that and the frame 6" out from the door. The swing will be limited to 90 degrees.


----------

